# Broke my ankle snowboarding...



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I broke my ankle snowboarding and surgery is scheduled for the 8th. My fibula is displaced and causing my tibia to be out of alignment. the tibial end might also be broken.. Getting a fresh titanium plate and screws. The surgeon will cut in to see whats what with the tibia and fix as needed. Sadly about 30+ years ago I had a very similar break of the same ankle in college...except that one was a compound fracture.

No weight bearing for 6-8 weeks. 

This is a sad a frustrating break for sure. Pretty sure riding should be fine by May/June? Anyone happen to have been though something like this?

Going a touch insane already...An added bonus was the preop COVID test was positive and I have had zero symptoms. this caused a delay in the surgery because it couldntbe done at the outpatient clinic...gotta be done a real hospital and they are/were pretty booked up.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

The outside end of the fibula is called the lateral malleolus. It's quite common to break. I broke mine in a bar fight in my early 20's. I received a cast back then and cut it off at six weeks to go back to work and it was fine. A screw and maybe a plate and screws are standard these days. The amount of atrophy at the calf was incredible and it took a year to get the symmetry back. Luckily my break was during the dreary Oregon winter.

Funny story about that though. I bought a car and put the single key in my pocket that had a hole in it. The key slid down into the cast. That was fun.

ETA -A fracture of the LM will cause misalignment with the fibular notch which is a groove in the tibia.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

hdave said:


> I broke my ankle snowboarding and surgery is scheduled for the 8th. My fibula is displaced and causing my tibia to be out of alignment. the tibial end might also be broken.. Getting a fresh titanium plate and screws. The surgeon will cut in to see whats what with the tibia and fix as needed. Sadly about 30+ years ago I had a very similar break of the same ankle in college...except that one was a compound fracture.
> 
> No weight bearing for 6-8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Damn that sucks. The older you get, the longer the recovery. Tore my MCL once. Best advice I could give is take rehab seriously. It'll pay in the long run. And as a comment above said, it's amazing how quick atrophy can set in. 

And keep the pain pills to a minimum. A few days after surgery they shouldn't be needed. Better to be uncomfortable and in a little bit of pain then being on them for any longer. 

Good luck!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Wishes for a quick recovery!


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

Did the same, Weber class C break which is basically twisting / torsional break which dislocated and broke the ankle.
ORIF to set it right, 12 weeks non weight bearing then another op to remove the pin between tib and fib.

As stated, take rehabilitation seriously, and focus on ROM. 

Swimming helped me, as I could swim with it out of the moon boot and not put any weight on it. 

Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

I’m really sorry. Injuries like yours are lousy. It’s easy to get down on yourself and your situation.

In 2003, I dislocated and fractured my ankle as well, hanging backwards off my leg and all that nastiness.

It was over a year before I was able to snowboard again, same with “back to normal“ biking. It was the constant flexing and articulation that took a while, especially on rougher trails. I was happy just being able to walk again.

As others have said, doing the physio and swimming helped tremendously. At first I could barely swim 1 length of the pool, but a few months later I was swimming 100.

Being patient and staying positive is hard, but in the long run you’ll be in a better spot.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the support! I really need the surgery behind me So it will feel like healing and recover has started. 

I was in PT for a possible torn something in my elbow Up to the day before this break happened. That was the cheaper option to the MRI. But now I’m blowing my high deductible so gonna get that MRI soon as I can tolerate the trip. 

staying positive is a challenge. But also a work in progress.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've posted this before. My friend broke his lower leg into the ankle skiing. He got a titanium rod. His wife is a nurse and research heavily for recovery options. The main accelerator was a daily supplement to his multiple portion high calorie/protein diet of almonds, plain yogurt and fresh pineapple. His doctor had post-surgery milestones. Adding that supplement daily push him at age 50 to the pt stage 3 weeks ahead of expected. I've since used it for a broken arm with a complete recovery. No pain meds especially aspirin or Tylenol. They inhibit production of the melding material. I began using the combo immediately after the break. Good luck.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

eb1888 said:


> I've posted this before. My friend broke his lower leg into the ankle skiing. He got a titanium rod. His wife is a nurse and research heavily for recovery options. The main accelerator was a daily supplement to his multiple portion high calorie/protein diet of almonds, plain yogurt and fresh pineapple. His doctor had post-surgery milestones. Adding that supplement daily push him at age 50 to the pt stage 3 weeks ahead of expected. I've since used it for a broken arm with a complete recovery. No pain meds especially aspirin or Tylenol. They inhibit production of the melding material. I began using the combo immediately after the break. Good luck.


We are generally following the Mediterranean diet. Which includes 2 of the 3 foods you recommended. 

I like the idea here. Makes good sense. I’m 54 and can tell healing takes longer for sure. 

many thanks!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

hdave said:


> We are generally following the Mediterranean diet. Which includes 2 of the 3 foods you recommended.
> 
> I like the idea here. Makes good sense. I’m 54 and can tell healing takes longer for sure.
> 
> many thanks!


His wife reviewed many, many sources and found horsetail tea helped speed inflammation reduction after his surgery. I didn't need it, but she feels it helped his recovery. Almonds and yogurt from Costco. Cored pineapple from local grocery.


----------



## Decked (Dec 31, 2021)

Good luck and speedy recovery. I feel your pain!


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks again for the support

home from surgery. Doc says went welol. Get stitches out and a hard cast in two weeks. 6 weeks no weight bearing. Feels ok so far. But that makes nervous that the pain has yet to hit.


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

Good to hear!

Man, I sure enjoyed the Tylenol 3’s for a while when I was in your spot (but get off them as soon as you can). I really needed them to survive.

What was most painful for me was the mornings, getting out of bed and putting my foot onto the floor. Immediate swelling and I had to drag myself around to get anywhere. That only lasted a few days, thankfully.

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

hdave said:


> Thanks again for the support
> 
> home from surgery. Doc says went welol. Get stitches out and a hard cast in two weeks. 6 weeks no weight bearing. Feels ok so far. But that makes nervous that the pain has yet to hit.


What hardware did the doc go with?


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

geofharries said:


> Man, I sure enjoyed the Tylenol 3’s for a while when I was in your spot (but get off them as soon as you can). I really needed them to survive.
> 
> What was most painful for me was the mornings, getting out of bed and putting my foot onto the floor. Immediate swelling and I had to drag myself around to get anywhere. That only lasted a few days, thankfully.


This time around is very different. I had 10 day delay from the break to the surgery and much of the initial swelling went down. Now day one post op it actually feels much better and the gravity pain is not near as bad. Had oxy yesterday but i think acetaminophen menphin only will work today.

the fibula broke inward and i thinkit was leaning on the tibia. 

But i fully agree I don’t like the narcs much. And I really want a beer tonight so theres that . 

Many thanks for the kind words.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

milehi said:


> What hardware did the doc go with?


I gotta find the pic he sent me home with…pretty sure I got a plate and 5-6 screws. Most through the plate and one just through bone. Tibia was not cracked so nothing there


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

OK! Cast was cut off yesterday and I’m in a walking boot for 2 weeks, supposed to ween off the crutches - I hardly need them at all really. Weight bearing is not painful. PT starts next week. In two weeks its onto shoes and no aides.

I REALLY want to get on the spinner and spin out a bit with little to no resistance. Do you think that is a bad idea? I dont want to wait 10 days till I see the PT. Surgery was 6 weeks ago and it looks pretty much healed. Thoughts? Too soon?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I would take direction from the doctor and follow the PT rehab schedule. Ask what you can do in between appointments. You do not want to cause damage to your injured leg that will set you back.

Nothing wrong with working on your upper body strength. There are strength movements you can do with your cast-free leg. There's lot's you can do despite being in a walking cast (it just might not be riding a bike)


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> I would take direction from the doctor and follow the PT rehab schedule. Ask what you can do in between appointments. You do not want to cause damage to your injured leg that will set you back.
> 
> Nothing wrong with working on your upper body strength. There are strength movements you can do with your cast-free leg. There's lot's you can do despite being in a walking cast (it just might not be riding a bike)


I kinda thought this would be the answer…but hoping for other…. Oh well.

About a month ago I was able to get a ride to the gym 2-3 days a weeks and work the upper body machines And abs. That helped a lot with the mental part a ton. Being able to break a good sweat and make some muscle sore has been a huge release.

I can take the boot off and drive now so I dont need to rely on others to get there and home. That makes them very happy. 

I didn’t really gain weight over the last two months, but I am certain it moved around.


----------



## valve bouncer (Jan 13, 2004)

hdave said:


> OK! Cast was cut off yesterday and I’m in a walking boot for 2 weeks, supposed to ween off the crutches - I hardly need them at all really. Weight bearing is not painful. PT starts next week. In two weeks its onto shoes and no aides.
> 
> I REALLY want to get on the spinner and spin out a bit with little to no resistance. Do you think that is a bad idea? I dont want to wait 10 days till I see the PT. Surgery was 6 weeks ago and it looks pretty much healed. Thoughts? Too soon?


I think you'll be surprised at how much better and more stable it will feel in 10 days. I'd wait until then.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

valve bouncer said:


> I think you'll be surprised at how much better and more stable it will feel in 10 days. I'd wait until then.


I am sure your re correct here. Monday and Tuesday were kinda hard mentally and physically…the joint is huge and stiff, calf is tiny and all jelly. My doc gave us the “expectations” talk Monday after the cast was off. it was hard to hear and I wanted more positive and shorter timelines . Still hard to see how I can be out o the boot in 10 days, but I’m trying to believe And trust. Couple things I’m not so good at.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

hdave said:


> I am sure your re correct here. Monday and Tuesday were kinda hard mentally and physically…the joint is huge and stiff, calf is tiny and all jelly. My doc gave us the “expectations” talk Monday after the cast was off. it was hard to hear and I wanted more positive and shorter timelines . Still hard to see how I can be out o the boot in 10 days, but I’m trying to believe And trust. Couple things I’m not so good at.


I'm in almost the same boat . Broke left fibula on 2/9 (plus some mild widening of the joint space)... surgery with plate and screws on 2/16. Splint/cast for 2 weeks, then put in a boot 4 weeks ago and told to not put any weight on it for the 4 weeks. Follow up xrays today... things look good. I'll be in the boot 4-6 weeks, allowed to walk with it and will start PT asap. I was terrified to take the first step. Like waking up a dead body part. Everything is stiff down there. My jelly calf is hilariously sad to see. Big screw (that synched my widened joint space back together) will come out in 2-3 months, which will reduce stiffness in ankle (for pedaling, etc.). The word from docs and PT friends is it'll be a good 6 months before I'm mtb'ing full throttle. FML. 

Anyway, I feel for ya! This sucks!


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

hdave said:


> I broke my ankle snowboarding and surgery is scheduled for the 8th. My fibula is displaced and causing my tibia to be out of alignment. the tibial end might also be broken.. Getting a fresh titanium plate and screws. The surgeon will cut in to see whats what with the tibia and fix as needed. Sadly about 30+ years ago I had a very similar break of the same ankle in college...except that one was a compound fracture.
> 
> No weight bearing for 6-8 weeks.
> 
> ...


n


hdave said:


> I broke my ankle snowboarding and surgery is scheduled for the 8th. My fibula is displaced and causing my tibia to be out of alignment. the tibial end might also be broken.. Getting a fresh titanium plate and screws. The surgeon will cut in to see whats what with the tibia and fix as needed. Sadly about 30+ years ago I had a very similar break of the same ankle in college...except that one was a compound fracture.
> 
> No weight bearing for 6-8 weeks.
> 
> ...


time for the FULLY powered ebike 😄😎


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

@Empty_Beer thank for your post. I know I’m not alone but it helps to hear from you as the issues are so close to each other. I see the PT next week and will get the scoop from him. Doc definitely gave the slow boat story. IN a year it will all be a distant memory and hopefully no residual issues.

When I did this about 30+ years ago the doc removed all the titanium from my leg at the one year point. My recent doc wants to leave it all in…mixed feelings on that.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

hdave- I start PT next Friday, but will be doing what I can before then. Seems we're kind of on the same schedule + similar age (I'm 54). I'll try to keep you posted on what's working for me and I'm all ears on what's working for you. 

I found some info in this thread to be helpful (in terms of PT stuff): Broken Ankle Advice.....


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I am also 54 and its pretty wild we are on the same schedule and have nearly the same injury. I have a few ROM exercises the surgeon sent me home with. Its feel a touch better each day. Need to be off the crutches by a the 11th and also into shoes (on both feet). I'm curious of the PT has a different schedule or not.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

@Empty_Beer hope you are making some progress. I walked to the end of the block and back with one crutch. Not much discomfort at all. Also making small travels in the house with no boot (we have a small house). These are a little uncomfortable but Im taking pretty small steps and being extra careful. by the end of the day the swelling is notably worse than when i get up, but I assume That will be the case for quite.A while


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

hdave said:


> @Empty_Beer hope you are making some progress. I walked to the end of the block and back with one crutch. Not much discomfort at all. Also making small travels in the house with no boot (we have a small house). These are a little uncomfortable but Im taking pretty small steps and being extra careful. by the end of the day the swelling is notably worse than when i get up, but I assume That will be the case for quite.A while


Yeah, I'm shuffling around with the boot... kinda nice but still at square 1. This is gonna be a long journey for me. My buddy who is a PT gave me some basic stuff to do daily until my official PT appt. next Friday. I did some "sit down" paddle boarding this afternoon... cause the lake is nice and cold for an injured/swollen ankle/foot. And the 3 beers I consumed seemed to erase any pain associated with walking after ;-)


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

WOW that looks like a great way to finish the day.

I grew - no part of this recovery is going to be very fast. Progress is very slow. The ROM exercises I was given to do while I await the PT appointment do feel any different after a week. Hard to stay positive. My wife snapped at me the other night for being to OCD on this whole thing…didn’t like it, but probably needed to hear it. She’s been great, but this has worn her out like nothing before.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

we have some good weather coming and the trail updates are indicating some good hero dirt. . Friday I will hopefully know when I can spin and maybe ride...trying to stay positive... Oh well, I know it will be what it is and likely much longer than I want.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

hdave said:


> we have some good weather coming and the trail updates are indicating some good hero dirt. . Friday I will hopefully know when I can spin and maybe ride...trying to stay positive... Oh well, I know it will be what it is and likely much longer than I want.


With spring conditions in NorCal all of Feb, March and now April (i.e., practically no rain), I've missed the best riding conditions 😭. On the upside, I missed zero powder days this year... and my ski resort didn't even open due to last years forest fire. 

I look fwd to days like this again (pic from 12/19):


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

nothing like a good powder day. Got two before the break….

My PT released me from the boot and the crutches. The few exercises proved i have no leg muscles left after doing near nothing for 8 weeks. But he was very optimistic and green lighted leg workouts at the gym. Im sure ill be crippled after a couple rounds on the leg machines. He didn’t seem to think much could go wrong provided there was no sharp pain. Soreness sounds Ike its gonna last a long time. Overall good news!


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm getting around in my boot pretty good now! 1st PT appt. in a couple hours from now. Hopefully she sets me on the path forward that I need. I'll have to remember to take a "before" pic of my non-existent calf ;-P 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Hope your PT appointment went favorably.

Here is my before pic of my jelly stick leg.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I hit the spin bike today. felt ok, better than walking does at least. First time in over 10 weeks.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

@Empty_Beer Dude, you dropped off here. Hope you are still doing well?


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm chugging along. Tapatalk doesn't work on my phone anymore, so I need to be on laptop to "log in". Nothing exciting to report! 2nd PT appt. tomorrow... hopefully she see's more progress than I'm seeing. I'll be spinning my legs on a recumbent stationary bike a little later today. I'll either be playing Mario Kart or 1080 Snowboarding on GameCube to occupy my brain ;-)


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Empty_Beer said:


> I'm chugging along. Tapatalk doesn't work on my phone anymore, so I need to be on laptop to "log in". Nothing exciting to report! 2nd PT appt. tomorrow... hopefully she see's more progress than I'm seeing. I'll be spinning my legs on a recumbent stationary bike a little later today. I'll either be playing Mario Kart or 1080 Snowboarding on GameCube to occupy my brain ;-)


Good to hear. Doing better here too...the ROM/flexibility is still the biggest issue. PT gave me these wall knee bends and it doesn't feel like its getting any more flex than a week ago. trying to just let it go and believe it will just take time.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

On Friday's follow-up PT appt, while I felt I wasn't making much progress in terms of ROM, the PT said I was moving a good 30% better than first visit a week earlier... so that was good to hear. She added a few more drills. Also said I could cheat on wearing the boot. So for the past couple days, I've been wearing a compression sock, an ankle brace and a LEFT SHOE! (first time since 2/9!) I'm still limping around (very carefully) but am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. My goal for next week's PT appt. is to walk in wearing both shoes and try to walk without any sort of limp... and see the PT's facial expression


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Empty_Beer said:


> My goal for next week's PT appt. is to walk in wearing both shoes and try to walk without any sort of limp... and see the PT's facial expression


I like it!

I hear ya tho. I dont feel like I am making ROM progress. My next appointment is a week from today so we will see what it all measure out to. walking is going ok, spinning is fine... ROM and stability are questionable. I guess I expected to see quicker progress. the tibial side of my ankle feels tight and gets real sore and swollen - no idea why other than its all froze up from being immobilized? When i broke my ankle 30+ years ago I broke both the tibia and fibula...maybe that has some connection? I'll know more next week.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Got appointments with my surgeon and PT Monday morning. I have made some progress but it feels so slow! doesn't feel well enough to ride with any confidence. Running even a couple paces is very uncomfortable. My calk is starting to regain some tone and shape tho thats a positive for sure. 
I didnt do any PT the first time (30+ years ago). Now I am questioning if I ever had full ROM before this break. Doing the knee to wall stretch - it feels like its not going to loosen. After several rounds a day it loosens a little, but overnight its all tight again. Stay tuned.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

My next visits are 5/6 with PT and 5/12 with surgeon. In the meantime, here's what I've been doing. I think the 2nd down on the right is probably similar to your "knee to wall stretch"... its definitely a toughie in my PT (I slide my ankle backwards, using my good foot to push it and keep my heel on the floor.... 10 reps, hold for 5 seconds each).

I personally feel my PT is being too conservative with my regime. Good luck today!


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Had a good meeting with both surgeon and PT. Surgeon says it’s healing well and want
me back in two months. We discussed removing the hardware at about a year. I will most likely do this. I had the first set removed because it bothered me in boots and shoes…starting to do that again.

PT was very happy with progress ad gave me a few new exercises. Back to see him in 
three weeks.

have or had random pains in shin, knee, ball of foot. Pretty sure it’s all related to lack of use and then returnto use,

hope you keep progressing


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm 4 weeks into the walking boot, and doing PT religiously every day. Progressing well... slowly but surely. Still plenty of stiffness though, and persistent but minor swelling that will apparently last through early next year. Anyway, after riding a few circles in my driveway earlier today (very first time on a bike since 2/9/22), I decided I'd ride an easy, 10+ mile loop around a local lake... sticking to the paved Class 1 bike path. While I think I could have done it in a normal shoe and a flat pedal, I decided pedaling in a boot was a wiser choice, especially because I couldn't resist hitting some of the tame dirt sections (but I mostly stuck to pavement). It went well! Probably better for my mental health than anything though. It's gonna be a loooooooong road back to fitness. But 83 days after breaking my ankle, I RODE MY BIKE!!!


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

That is great news! I refreshed my tire sealant and gotter all ready…but we have been having lots of rain. Soon as the trails are dry enough I’m gonna try an easier XC ride. The spin bike feels fine. 

That swelling you mentioned - my surgeon says that will be ongoing for a year. I hear ya on the sloooowwww part. But all progress is good regardless of how slow. I tried running slowly the length of a basketball court and my knee got very painful. Not running anymore. Ugh…stupid move


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

3 mos post surgery meeting with podiatrist yesterday.... more xrays.... he said everything is looking great and gave me the green light to ride w/o a boot or brace! Just nothing crazy. So I did a 10 mile mostly dirt loop (my backyard go-to loop) later yesterday. Great to ride, but lots of rebuilding to do. I did wear a brace, as I was too chicken to chance a dumb oopsie. Big screw gets removed next month, then I should have better ROM. Running normally probably not likely for a few months. Upward an onward! (And still sticking to the PT regime). I hope you're on your way back too.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

great news! getting an MRI of my knee tomorrow. Hope its just from too much too fast and not a torn anything...really started to be an issue 10 days out of the boot. Knee guy said could be many things or nothing. MRI will tell. Praying its not another injury to the same leg. good lord.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

MRI shows a meniscus tear and a couple other issues. More surgery is highly likely. Not happy about it


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Watching the eclipse last night. After it was over walked down loose embankment and snapped my ankle. Surgery this Thursday. Mountain biking, some bouldering, hiking and backpacking, wading, and this dumb ass accident occurred. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

hdave said:


> MRI shows a meniscus tear and a couple other issues. More surgery is highly likely. Not happy about it


Surgeons are not as aggressive pursuing surgery as they once were. Often pain from a meniscus tear will go away unless you’re performing an activity that continues to aggravate it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

DrDon said:


> Watching the eclipse last night. After it was over walked down loose embankment and snapped my ankle. Surgery this Thursday. Mountain biking, some bouldering, hiking and backpacking, wading, and this dumb ass accident occurred.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Welcome to the pity party. It sucks. My advice is to see if you can find someone that'll put you in a medically induced coma for 3 months post surgery, so when you wake up, it'll feel like 1 day passed... not 90 days. 

Just kidding (sort of). Best wishes.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Yah I’m trying to keep my chin up. I just started a running program. Was hitting the SS. Had hiking trips planned. Sigh. I also put on weight easily so that will be a challenge. And of course it’s my right ankle so driving is out. And it’s a bimalleolar possibly tri. Surgery in 3 days. At least now I have no excuse not to return to work full time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Hdave. Were you able to drive? I ordered this Mobility & Freedom! Buy or Rent! - Portable Left Foot Accelerator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

DrDon said:


> And it’s a bimalleolar possibly tri. Surgery in 3 days.


My first broken ankle was a bimalleolar... they all suck.



DrDon said:


> Hdave. Were you able to drive?


I drove the first time (30 years ago) and could have this time, the wife gave me a very big no on that. we have an EV with one pedal driving - would have been very easy. 


DrDon said:


> Surgeons are not as aggressive pursuing surgery as they once were. Often pain from a meniscus tear will go away unless you’re performing an activity that continues to aggravate it.


Ill post up the outcome of the surgeon visit today. IT hurts all the time...walking, sleeping, etc. Swells up and gets all hot from almost no activity. I really hope surgey can fix this. Been down since January 28th. really want to go do anything outside.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

DrDon said:


> Watching the eclipse last night. After it was over walked down loose embankment and snapped my ankle. Surgery this Thursday. Mountain biking, some bouldering, hiking and backpacking, wading, and this dumb ass accident occurred.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Should have started with this comment, welcome to the crew that you dont want to be on. And both of my ankle breraks were real stupid. one mye being an idiot and the other someone else. sh*t happens.


----------



## Ktom300 (Feb 29, 2012)

I broke my fib in 2020, spiral fracture 3mm displaced with some ligament damage (Minor tears). Losing the ability to walk is really bad, especially for the caretaker/spouse.
I had two tightropes installed for stability as well as a plate with 8 screws. It was a difficult time and I just wanted realistic timeline/milestones. Which no one would give me. 
For those who are interested, I listed my milestones below. I'm not the youngest at 47 or the most disciplined/obedient patient. Your mileage may vary.
.


















2/6 Break
2/20 Surgery delayed due to swelling
4/12 One crutch partial weight (boot)
4/14 PT started
4/17 Shoe walk, partial weight
4/18 Easy bike ride, walking too painful
4/21 Walk with full weight, painful
4/24 biking more than walking due to pain
4/29 10 mile bike ride, flat and paved
5/6 Easy dirt trails
5/20 Bike 14 miles/1600 feet gain
5/23 More challenging trails, easy pace
5/29 First real hike ~3 miles
6/14 resetting some PR’s on local ST
6/20 Longer distance, more speed and confidence
7/6 First moto trail ride
7/15 Riding like normal again but still scared
8/21 11 Mile hike in Trinity Alps
Despite going down in Feb, I finished 2020 with 920 miles walking and riding.
I used to jog but don't anymore. Rec league softball was probably hardest thing to come back to. I ended up doing another round of PT 1.5 years later, which really helped but I can still feel it when I put the brakes on or round the bases. I've dialed my sprints down to 80% ish
I still have hardware installed but I do wonder if it should come out someday, and when that day should be
Hopefully this helps some of you through recovery, healing vibes.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Ktom300 said:


> I still have hardware installed but I do wonder if it should come out someday, and when that day should be
> Hopefully this helps some of you through recovery, healing vibes.


On my first double malleous break I had all the implants removed at a year.

This being my second malleous (only a singe) I am doing he same - In Nov. Surgeon already agreed to do it. They bother me in shoes and boots and its got to go.

My meniscus scope went ok. Looks like there may have been a couple tears, a bone spur and something with my patella...not sure what yet. I have a before and after pic so he did something. I get the full story next Thursday. Im walking a little more each day but its pretty sore. By a little I mean a little more in the house. Might try to make a venture down the street a house or two and feel that out.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

hdave said:


> On my first double malleous break I had all the implants removed at a year.
> 
> This being my second malleous (only a singe) I am doing he same - In Nov. Surgeon already agreed to do it. They bother me in shoes and boots and its got to go.
> 
> My meniscus scope went ok. Looks like there may have been a couple tears, a bone spur and something with my patella...not sure what yet. I have a before and after pic so he did something. I get the full story next Thursday. Im walking a little more each day but its pretty sore. By a little I mean a little more in the house. Might try to make a venture down the street a house or two and feel that out.


Good to see you’re up and running. Often people improve quickly post meniscectomy. 

Good to see how others have improved. Usually I’m treating less active individuals. 

I’m one week post op. Only needed opiates for two days. Still taking ibuprofen occasionally. Follow up appointment in one week. Hopefully PT will be allowed at that time and I’ll be on the bike in 2 months. Good to have friends who help out. Wondering if I should buy a gravel bike


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

DrDon said:


> Hopefully PT will be allowed at that time and I’ll be on the bike in 2 months


I would have been on the bike by now, but the meniscus tear shot that down. I think I'll be on the spin bike soon and restart getting the legs ready.


----------



## Ktom300 (Feb 29, 2012)

hdave said:


> On my first double malleous break I had all the implants removed at a year.
> 
> This being my second malleous (only a singe) I am doing he same - In Nov. Surgeon already agreed to do it. They bother me in shoes and boots and its got to go.
> 
> My meniscus scope went ok. Looks like there may have been a couple tears, a bone spur and something with my patella...not sure what yet. I have a before and after pic so he did something. I get the full story next Thursday. Im walking a little more each day but its pretty sore. By a little I mean a little more in the house. Might try to make a venture down the street a house or two and feel that out.


Yeah that's a tough call for me. I rarely notice the hardware unless I feel it with my fingers. At this point I can pretty much count the screws through my skin. 
Hardware removal is essentially the same recovery as a break so 6 weeks no weight. The thought of going through that again gives me anxiety big time.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Ktom300 said:


> Hardware removal is essentially the same recovery as a break so 6 weeks no weight.


Naw man, its like a outpatient procedure and a couple days of "taking it easy". I had it done before. There is no recovery period. Just the stitches need to heal. I walked in and walked out, went out to lunch and got on with life. easy peasy.


----------



## Ktom300 (Feb 29, 2012)

hdave said:


> Naw man, its like a outpatient procedure and a couple days of "taking it easy". I had it done before. There is no recovery period. Just the stitches need to heal. I walked in and walked out, went out to lunch and got on with life. easy peasy.


Maybe it depends on what type of hardware? I was told the 8 screw holes need to fill back in with new bone growth in order to be stable.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Ktom300 said:


> Maybe it depends on what type of hardware? I was told the 8 screw holes need to fill back in with new bone growth in order to be stable.


Strange. I had six screws both times. First doc didnt give me any restrictions beside keep it dry. My surgeon now said the same thing - easy back in action in a couple days.


----------



## Ktom300 (Feb 29, 2012)

hdave said:


> Strange. I had six screws both times. First doc didnt give me any restrictions beside keep it dry. My surgeon now said the same thing - easy back in action in a couple days.


Fib VS Tib? Just thinking out loud, the fibula is a much smaller bone, but not full weight bearing? Maybe my ortho is just super conservative.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

I get my big screw out tomorrow.

2.5 years ago, a couple buddies and I signed up again for an awesome 8 hour race (Wente) we do as a 3 person team. Covid postponed it in 2020 and 2021, but it was returning in 2022. One of the first things that went through my mind when I hurt myself was "Dam! I'm not gonna be able to do Wente!"

Well on Saturday, knowing the course wasn't very technical, I ended up doing a couple chill 8-9 mile laps... like the most riding I've done since early Feb. It was fun, but a little frustrating to be out of shape and uncompetitive. Oh well... normalcy is slowly coming back!

A friend caught me going by on the start of my 2nd lap


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Saw my post op XRs. I have a damn good surgeon. I already have pretty good range of motion. I start on the bike trainer tomorrow and already started PT 2 weeks out. Keep up the motivational posts!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrat to you @Empty_Beer!!! I was given the "no biking for 4-6 weeks last week due to the knee surgery. I will be happy enough to be able to snowboard next season. I am hopeful to be on the MTN before summers end. knee is still pretty sore two weeks post op and about the most I can do is walk 2-3 miles...which sounds and feels pathetic. About the only thing I can do is core and upper body workouts at the guy - I am very thankful for that!


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I got on my spin bike at very very little resistance for 25 minutes today. So far - feels ok. I can tell my right leg is weak, but mostly trying to avoid knee pain. If it feel good tonight and tomorrow I'm gonna hit the spinner again. I miss biking a lot! MTB'in is not a viable option for a few more weeks provided progress increases without pain.

Walked my dogs for the first time in 5 months too. My wife has carried that burden since January..bless her.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

The doc said 5 weeks until partial weight bearing. I just noticed the Op note said 4 weeks. I almost have full range of motion and it’s really hard for me not to partial weight bear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Update: Saw the knee surgeon a couple days ago because its still pretty uncomfortable to do much more than walk or spin lightly. He said "your knee was pretty wrecked when you came in...", give it another 6 week of taking it easy. I might go insane soon...

It is a little better each week but not near as much as I was hoping. I am going to PT next week to see of they have any exercises I can do to get this moving faster. Be down since 1.28.22...feels like forever.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Saw a PT last week. He said MTBing would be ok. So Friday I got the first ride of 2022 in. It was overcast with light rain and about 70 degrees. Weather god were cutting the gimp a break. Got in 12 miles and 2300 ft of climbing. Right leg was weak, but felt ok all things considered. Felt SO GOOD to be out riding. Hitting it again tomorrow.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

At five weeks I was allowed to fully weight bear. Used the boot for two days. I’m drifting away from the ankle brace after two weeks. In 10 days back on the bike. I’m going to fudge a little. I need to get stronger for a bike backpacking trip. I could ride now, but my ankle may not withstand an impact. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats on the progress, guys! Being able to ride solves most everything 

I never updated that when I went in to get the big screw out, I'm laying on the operating table and the doc uses some sonogram type instrument to see my ankle and hardware... to make sure he was taking out the correct screw. The technician immediately noticed the head of the screw was broken off. So that surgery was cancelled. Doc said I'll be fine... and surgery would only be needed if and when I want/need to get all the hardware out. That didn't really jive with everything I had heard about ROM once the screw is out. My concern was the screw still connecting my fibula to my tibia. But the doc and PT said I'll be fine. Now that I'm riding more agressively, I'm sure I've broken the screw between the bones now (that's much more common than the head breaking off). Cheap titanium!










Back at it


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Empty_Beer said:


> Congrats on the progress, guys! Being able to ride solves most everything
> 
> I never updated that when I went in to get the big screw out, I'm laying on the operating table and the doc uses some sonogram type instrument to see my ankle and hardware... to make sure he was taking out the correct screw. The technician immediately noticed the head of the screw was broken off. So that surgery was cancelled. Doc said I'll be fine... and surgery would only be needed if and when I want/need to get all the hardware out. That didn't really jive with everything I had heard about ROM once the screw is out. My concern was the screw still connecting my fibula to my tibia. But the doc and PT said I'll be fine. Now that I'm riding more agressively, I'm sure I've broken the screw between the bones now (that's much more common than the head breaking off). Cheap titanium!
> 
> ...


If you broke the screw, at least it wont back out and come through the skin. Something I've seen in both people and my dog. Good to see you back riding.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Not my area of expertise, but I was told at one time the screw between the tibia and fibula was designed to break. My doc said no need to remove the hardware. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Well hopefully I broke that by now. My bones are stronger than titanium! 🤘


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Empty_Beer said:


> Well hopefully I broke that by now. My bones are stronger than titanium! 🤘


Glad to hear you are up and riding. Ive made two ride so far and while yesterday was hot, it was still a good leg and lung burner. Really want to be back in shape.

Never heard of screws breaking...that kinda sucks. But if hes giving you the option to have the hardware removed, I would have it all taken out. I had all my implants roomed after my first mallious repair. And I meet with my surgeon next month to give the break a final look and schedule hardware removal. Normally they do it at one year, but I maxed out all my deductible and out of pocket for 2022 and he said he would do it early. That was its "free" to me. He gave me the option, the first implants bothered me in some shoes, boots, etc. and If you happen to whack the plate or screws accidentally on a chair or something its not pleasant at all.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

First ride today! 6 1/2 weeks post surgery. I fudged a few days. 510 Impact Mids, big flats and a brace. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

DrDon said:


> First ride today! 6 1/2 weeks post surgery. I fudged a few days. 510 Impact Mids, big flats and a brace.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Nice work! How did it feel? Riding to me felt pretty good.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Sore immediately afterwards. I’m really de conditioned. Later in the day it felt good. Still sore but I’m limping less. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

DrDon said:


> Sore immediately afterwards. I’m really de conditioned. Later in the day it felt good. Still sore but I’m limping less.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It’s a start for sure!. Im still having knee pain, but it less frequent De conditioned. Oh man can i relate. Over six months of highly restricted use… ]they are telling me my knee recovery is slow because of the ankle break and leg weakness. (Facepalm).


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

I have gone snowboarding and it went much better than expected. Not much knee or ankle discomfort.

This week is hardware removal. Should be pretty fast and hopefully not too painful. This will be the fourth time the incision is cut open, so I think the nerves are dulled if not dead. I do have to fly home same day of the surgery…what a mess. Since I maxed out my ins. In Utah with the previous procedures, I need it done there as it’s “free” to me. Got free flights with miles so it‘s on the cheap for sure.

On a side note, our home in CO is at 8200 ft With lots of trial real close - picked up some nice deals on warm cloths to extend the season. So used to riding in 90-100 degree Utah heat. If i wait for 80’s here it would be half way through the season. Great holiday deals out there.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Implant removal went well, caught a flight home a few hours after. Airline wheelchair service is free and SO NICE when you need it.

the only downer was my surgeon wants me to not snowboard, jump, or do much more than spin inside for 6-8 weeks. UGH! I was not expecting that. I am gonna follow his direction tho...mostly because he warned with “we dont want to do this repair a third time”. That fear is real. Optimistically, the end is near and I can train while I wait.


----------



## bacolmm (Jul 30, 2004)

JonJones said:


> Did the same, Weber class C break which is basically twisting / torsional break which dislocated and broke the ankle.
> ORIF to set it right, 12 weeks non weight bearing then another op to remove the pin between tib and fib.
> 
> As stated, take rehabilitation seriously, and focus on ROM.
> ...


I thought about swimming, how do you get out of the pool on one leg?


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

2.5 weeks to go before I can be set loose on on the world again. 2022 was a year of 3 surgeries, lots of rehab, a big move back to my home state and little play.

BUT: I am ready to get back at it. Been spinning 3-5 days a week and doing body weight leg exercises on off days. Got one day snowboarding in before the hardware was removed. My wife is going up without me - I would do the same if this was reversed. Ready to hot the slopes and then the trails! 

I can’t say how much I appreciate being healthy!


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

hdave said:


> 2.5 weeks to go before I can be set loose on on the world again. 2022 was a year of 3 surgeries, lots of rehab, a big move back to my home state and little play.
> 
> BUT: I am ready to get back at it. Been spinning 3-5 days a week and doing body weight leg exercises on off days. Got one day snowboarding in before the hardware was removed. My wife is going up without me - I would do the same if this was reversed. Ready to hot the slopes and then the trails!
> 
> I can’t say how much I appreciate being healthy!


Congrats on making it back! You've worked hard and EARNED IT! My update is my ankle (broken 2/9/22) has been solid for MTBing and walking/hiking. Doesn't feel great for trail running, but that's not a high priority in my life. I finally tested it snowboarding in early January and it was good enough. No real pain while riding... but minor discomfort the day or two after. A second day of snowboarding last Friday was amazing (~12" of pow) and no day-after discomfort.

Here's to staying healthy and injury free in 2023!! 🙏


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Empty_Beer said:


> Congrats on making it back! You've worked hard and EARNED IT! My update is my ankle (broken 2/9/22) has been solid for MTBing and walking/hiking. Doesn't feel great for trail running, but that's not a high priority in my life. I finally tested it snowboarding in early January and it was good enough. No real pain while riding... but minor discomfort the day or two after. A second day of snowboarding last Friday was amazing (~12" of pow) and no day-after discomfort.
> 
> Here's to staying healthy and injury free in 2023!! 🙏


AMEN to an injury free 2023!!! After my one day of snowboarding - about the same as you. Just a little sore the next day. I’ll never run again with my knees are F’ed as they are, but I have been out hiking on snow and dirt without issue.

Having had this break twice now…I really dont want a third run at it.

Congrats to you as well!!


----------



## Tallboy723 (4 mo ago)

Had surgery Two years in a row. Broke my Talus bone in my right ankle last year and tore the peroneal tendon as well. Only about 90% from my latest surgery. But I should be ready to ride by spring. Walking fine now. Bone was repaired last year and this year tendon repaired. 6 weeks in a cast non weight bearing. I don’t snow board or ski so fall was the best time to do both surgeries. But I’ve had multiple surgeries on my my ankles and heals throughout my life.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Coming back from cutting my patellar tendon and fracturing on a rock, I'm finally able to go skiing and do some touring. Did a test last weekend and it went well, each leg seemed pretty equal. I've been in PT for 5 months. I also had ankle surgery a couple years before. Despite some neuropathic pain and issues there, there was no PT and just walking normally brought that back. That was microfracture and arthroscopic and quite an improvement in quality of life.

Saturaday:


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

bacolmm said:


> I thought about swimming, how do you get out of the pool on one leg?


For me it was actually quite easy. The pool had steps at one end so I could swim up to them and just ease out of the water and then get my crutches and walk off.

I'd also have the lounger close to the pool so I didn't have to travel far. 

It definitely helped for range of motion and flexibility.


----------

